# Would You Pay $5/month to add DLB, eSATA, PIP, etc. to Your HR20?



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Let's say you could buy an upgrade to your HR20 that would add:
+ Dual Live Buffers
+ Double the storage space
+ Picture In Picture - Watch two games truly live
+ Double 50 Series Link Limit to 100 (Thank you to christo76 for this one!)

Let's pretend you could get this extra service for $5 per month and a one-time $200 charge.

Would you do it?

That is cheaper than the FreeAgent eSATA and cable alone.

And that's not all. If you call in the next 30 minutes you can get 2 extra tuners for free!

OK, you may be saying, "Very funny. Anyone can do that. Just buy a second HR20."

Yep. That is the secret.

Connect two HR20's to your HDTV. Use the TV's PIP (split screen) to watch both at once. Click back and forth. Pause one then the other if you want.

How well this works depends on the capabillities of your TV. You need 2 HD inputs and ideally a simple to use Picture in Picture (Split Screen).

Program one remote to control both. Or be a two fisted user and have truly Dual Live Buffers, controlled simultaneously.

For anyone thinking of paying $220 for the eSATA, why not add an HR20 instead and get the DLB, 2 extra tuners, 100 SL, and PIP as well?

Now here is the really interesting part.

Many are getting programming credits or other discounts on the added HR20 bringing the price below $200. (My second HR20 cost $19 and will be installed on Tuesday.)

Here are some of the success stories.

Here are the steps others are using.

Is DLB worth $5 a month? Is PIP? Is double the storage? Are 4 tuners?

Call now as this offer may end soon! Operators are standing by! 

- Craig


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Craig you are STOOOOOOOOOOOPID!! LOLOLOLOLOL (the spelling is intended to indicate the OPPOSITE of the typed word... doesn't mean "stupid," it means f(&*ing brilliant!! ) You make an excellent point that I am going to HAVE to bring to the better halfs' attention when she gets up in a few hours!

I hate the HR20 but ONLY because no DLB. You're gonna make me HAVE to eat my words with such a simple solution to early adopter attitude. Oh... and a solution that never ever occurred to me and I'm SURE never occurred to other DBSTalk fans of yours!

Cheers!

I guess the dogs will lose their HR20 and will have to settle for my beloved HR10... hope they treat her well!

NOW just to get the Mrs. to agree to let me pay for additional cabling and probably a new multi-switch installation!

*BRILLIANT MAN... SIMPLY BRILLIANT!​*


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

No way.. the HR20 is fine as it is.

1- Why have DLB? It's a *DVR*...... I never understand this one.... just record and watch your crap later!

2- Double the storage space? NO ONE who works full time should need more storage than is already there.

3- PIP?... again record your crap and watch it later.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HERE ARE THE REAL ISSUES... (IMHO)*

* Make the screen saver come on after TEN minutes...

* Make the screen saver for XM channels contain artist, title, CD info like DISH does...
.
.
.
.
. Then the unit will be PERFECT.... 
.
.
.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually I never used DLB on my TiVo. I record everything and watch later.

I was researching how to get the best price on an upgrade to an HR20 for another thread. All the sites said that the best offer was for HR10 replacements.

I followed the steps in the link and DIRECTV offered the HR20 for $19 shipping for my old Sony SD TiVO.

Granted this extends my contract for 2 years, but where am I going?

As we are getting closer to the new HD channels, it seems that they are getting more restrictive in who they offer this to.

They are already slammed each year the first week of NFL. If the new HD channels start popping in batches, it will be January before the delivery times come back down.

Also note that if you have a friend considering coming back to DIRECTV, the Welcome Back program typically renews at the end of each quarter.

They just took the existing Welcome Back offer and made it end on Sept 14th. I am sure they have their reasons.

http://www.getdirectv.com/welcomeback.asp.

Good Hunting, you DLB'ers!

But for any DLB lover who does not make the is call...

It will be hard to ever again say that DLB is the biggest thing to you when you won't pay 16 cents a day for it. I call. 

- Craig


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Bring back TIVO!, and get rid of the HR20, then you would have exactly what you want, and at the same price.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

JAL,

I can't see DIRECTV's motivation to save TiVo. Even if they did, it would be years before you would see anything. Here is my reasoning.

If DIRECTV would give a contract to TiVo, it would be leaked before the ink could dry. At this point TiVo would need to publicize any contract to try to calm users and investors.

We know that the minimum time would be two years from announcement to delivery (Comcast, last time with DIRECTV). But there is not even a whimper.

DIRECTV already has access to TiVo's technology for 3 more years. Why buy the cow if you already own the milk.

Right now it takes TiVo 4 months from when they announce tweaks until they say they can deliver.

DIRECTV is able to deliver upgrades to the HR20 almost weekly because they are not waiting for TiVo.

Chase Carey is the one who led them out from under TiVo and got TiVo to give them the portfolio. DIRECTV just signed Carey as their CEO for 3 more years. 
In the past 3 months, TiVo lost 146,000 customers. How many will they lose in the next three _*weeks*_?

DIRECTV is growing. Why would they hitch their wagon to TiVo?

Please, this thread is about an existing solution to add DLB to the HR20. There are lots of other threads about TiVo. Can we go back to topic?

- Craig


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

no offense, but this is a horrible idea and would set a horrible precedent. at least tivo when you paid a ONE TIME FEE you got HMO which allowed you to view your recordings on any tivo in the house, view pictures, MP3s, etc. It was pretty drastic above and beyond what a DVR had been up to that point. And even that I'm still not sure if I would have done it or not. But to charge DVR users extra for functionality that other DVRs are coming with out of the box?

I mean are people really that desperate? You want eSATA, buy a 750G drive for $200. You want DLB? Record both buffers. Not great solutions but 1000000 times better than milking me for $60/year on top of my DVR/programming fee.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Slyster said:


> No way.. the HR20 is fine as it is.
> 
> 1- Why have DLB? It's a *DVR*...... I never understand this one.... just record and watch your crap later!
> 
> ...


Playing devil's advocate here (I am fairly happy with the HR20 as is):

1- Sports

2- With the new HD stuff coming, what I currently record, which isn't a whole lot, will fill the HDD quickly (now that it will be HD) if I don't pay attention

3- Sports


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Probably this is an excellent idea, but it also requires two more feeds from your dish/switch, and I have no room on mine for more. I have eight outputs and they are all in use--3 DVRs, 2 regular. Overall on the surrface it seems pretty clever unless I am not thinking about some reprecussion. But I hahve no room for two more feeds, my switch is filled up. 

I wonder about the remote too, how does it know which one its controlling?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Slyster said:


> 2- Double the storage space? NO ONE who works full time should need more storage than is already there.


DBSTalk.com (and DIRECTV for that matter) cater to folks from all walks of life. There are actually people that have DIRECTV who don't work at all.  But even despite that fact, your being a bit presumptive assuming that everyone views your opinion regarding how much television they choose to watch. Just saying ..


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

DLB is just not a big deal for me and I can't understand why all the fuss over this single feature. I can understand why some people might like it and want it, but the amount of turmoil is simply amazing to me. Oh, well. Anyway, adding DLB into any 'package' which I need to pay extra for is probably headed for a negative vote from me.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I Would Pay $5 a month extra for what you talked about.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

This wouldn't work if you route the audio and/or video through a home-theatre receiver - you would have to switch the input there, and and only one would then transfer to the TV and speakers.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> This wouldn't work if you route the audio and/or video through a home-theatre receiver - you would have to switch the input there,


It will give you DLB, but the changeover will not be nearly as seamless as the TiVo. It takes several seconds for my AVR to change and sync inputs.

As much as I like my HR20's, today I will be watching football on my HR10.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> I Would Pay $5 a month extra for what you talked about.


Some of you guys aren't quite getting what he's talking about. He's saying you can get it all right now by getting another HR20 which would cost you $5 a month extra receiver/lease fee.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I took advantage as well and ordered a third HR20 - to replace my HR10. $21.70 after taxes .. due to show up Tuesday for me as well.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Some of you guys aren't quite getting what he's talking about. He's saying you can get it all right now by getting another HR20 which would cost you $5 a month extra receiver/lease fee.


Misleading since the initial cost of the HR20 is not mentioned - $20-$300. Had a deveil of a time getting the first one at a reasonalbe cost (go go gadget protection plan and crashed HR10), doubt they would let me have a second HR20 for any other cost then the original offer of 199.00. If they would offer me a seocnd HR20 for shipping costs only, would jump on it and hook it up in place of the R15 that is in the bedroom


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the way you think Craig. In fact, I've suggested getting another unit for the DLB lovers out there before, but never thought off all the other benefits. I don't get the draw for jumping around to lots of games, but missing so much. When I watch a football game, I want to watch every snap, not just the highlights. If you just want the best plays, watch Sports Center. I figured if you were such a fan, why not get 2 DVR's to have 4 tuners and you can watch 4 complete games that are on at the same time. Record all them and you can watch 4 complete games in 6 hours by FFing through commercials and 30 second skipping between snaps.


----------



## Knon2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Misleading since the initial cost of the HR20 is not mentioned - $20-$300. Had a deveil of a time getting the first one at a reasonalbe cost (go go gadget protection plan and crashed HR10), doubt they would let me have a second HR20 for any other cost then the original offer of 199.00. If they would offer me a seocnd HR20 for shipping costs only, would jump on it and hook it up in place of the R15 that is in the bedroom


Actually, this is how I got my first, and then my second HR20, thru meltdowns of HR10's. I got my third the normal route, and it only cost me shipping after all the various credits that they offered. Anyway, I have the premiere package, with NFL SundayTicket, so that may help with getting credits and such, since they know that they are already soaking me, and maybe, just maybe, the CSR was feeling sorry for me, seeing what my bill is.
Well, just to let people know, that was 8 months ago, and I am actually looking to pull the last of the HR10's, and upgrade them as well, since I have heard whispers of the HD sats going live for us soon.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Misleading since the initial cost of the HR20 is not mentioned - $20-$300. Had a deveil of a time getting the first one at a reasonalbe cost (go go gadget protection plan and crashed HR10), doubt they would let me have a second HR20 for any other cost then the original offer of 199.00. If they would offer me a seocnd HR20 for shipping costs only, would jump on it and hook it up in place of the R15 that is in the bedroom


I think today would be the perfect opportunity to call and tell DIRECTV that you cannot get any of the new HD channels on your R15 and ask them what they can do for you. There is a long list of "deals" that DIRECTV can look for and I believe that you may have a shot at just what you want. Just be nice and keep mentioning the whole "lack of HD" thing until the right deal pops up.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

wingrider01........I was able to get a 2nd HR20 for free by just being nice and charming to the female CSR at D*

Let them think/feel that they are in control of the situation....DONT force them into making a decision.......Just KEEP reminding the CSR that your old reciever will be obsolete in about 6 months and is there anyway possible that he or she can help a D* customer out!

You should be able to get an HR20 for FREEor atleast reasonably priced!!

AND D O- N O T feel guilty about it....D* leases these recievers to us........when we decide to leave D* we the customer have to give D* the receiver back!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> I wonder about the remote too, how does it know which one its controlling?


Program one remote to control both. Or be a two fisted user and have truly Dual Live Buffers, controlled simultaneously.

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:backtotop: 

Depending on the extra features, I just might. Not eSata though, that's already available unofficially, for free, so charging now would be a mistake.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Misleading since the initial cost of the HR20 is not mentioned - $20-$300.


Check out the opening post again: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1096587#post1096587

Please reread the fifth line down:

_Let's pretend you could get this extra service for $5 per month and a one-time $200 charge._

Check out the success stories and I don't think you will find anyone who paid more than $200. Many are paying $19. I did not do as well as some. I got my added HR20 for $19 with $10/month HD credits for 12 months = -$100.

Over the years, it is the monthly fees that get you not the $19.

This could be a really cheap DLB, PIP, eSATA solution for you depending on your situation.

- Craig


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

No. I will not pay for something that was there and then was taken away for no reason other than it's just not added.


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't even want a single live buffer. I only watch recorded shows (who would do anything else with a DVR?) and don't want my hard drive spinning and recording and getting hot and wearing out for nothing.


----------



## orion (Sep 9, 2007)

MrKlaatu said:


> I don't even want a single live buffer. I only watch recorded shows (who would do anything else with a DVR?) and don't want my hard drive spinning and recording and getting hot and wearing out for nothing.


I don't mean this in any offensive way, but do you watch sports?


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

orion said:


> I don't mean this in any offensive way, but do you watch sports?


In fact... forget sports! I know... many of y'all on here are sports fanatics but there are LOT'S of us (we?... naw...us!) who don't give a hoot about sports but hate commercials. Think of it this way. The better half and I like to watch the evening news. I prefer ABC and she prefers NBC. With DLBs we can BOTH watch watch the news with minimal commercial interruptions and since they both come on at the exact same time (6:30pm EDT), by 7pm we have both watched both of our shows.

Same thing with other shows. Two different one hour shows can be watched in the same time frame so while she is watching her "chick flick" shows I prepare dinner and while I'm watching my "gurly man shows" (that's a joke! sheeeeesh!) she is doing her thing OR we simply watch two shows at the same time or at least within the same hour long slot!

Milo's solution's will allow me to move my systems around my house and we'll both be happy (*except the bedroom... the TIVO STAYS!* oh... and the wife too!)


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Um, I have an HR20 and an HR10 and a Cable DVR connected to my TV and I still want DLB.

It is much more convenient than a multiple DVR solution.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My friend just bought a new plasma Panasonic HDTV from Costco, his tv does not do PIP. I have a 3.5 year old HDTV, and my tv does not do HD PIP, only 1 HD and 1 SD at a time. So this doesn't do us any good. 

Having to switch between 2 inputs for DLB all the time would be a PITA, some tv's and receivers don't have 2 HDMI inputs.

We shouldn't have to pay $5 extra a month to get all of these features when E* and some cable companys already have these features built into their existing boxes, these options should have been on the HR20. When D* went from UTV to Tivo they lost PIP, when the went from Tivo to the HR20, they lost DLB.

Looks like E* has the DVR while D* has the programing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

By this kind of logic, PIP can be achieved by buying a 32" flat screen and hanging it above and to the right of my 50". I have 2HR20's and I tried that for a while. But it gets too confusing to keep up with 2 prioritizers and remembering which one has what shows. Now I just use the one in the bedroom for the ability to pause live tv. If they ever get MRV working, that could make this easier.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Slyster said:


> No way.. the HR20 is fine as it is.
> 
> 1- Why have DLB? It's a *DVR*...... I never understand this one.... just record and watch your crap later!
> 
> ...


I love coming to this site and being told how I should be watching TV.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Just called the best I could get after programming credits and full account credits brought the unit down to 85.00


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have no problems in paying extra fee for PIP/DLB. However, I don't think this is the reason why we don't have either of these features....which to this day, remains a mystery.

I had to switch to my HR10 today because 725/726 were blacked out on my HR10. Had the Bears game on one tuner, and Seahawks on the other tuner....I do miss hitting the down arrow to switch between tuners.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Let's say you could buy an upgrade to your HR20 that would add:
> + Dual Live Buffers
> 
> (not really the setup could become very comprehensive)





Milominderbinder2 said:


> + Double the storage space
> 
> (if all the programs were the same length and recorded at the same definition)


+ Picture In Picture - Watch two games truly at once



Milominderbinder2 said:


> Let's pretend you could get this extra service for $5 per month and a one-time $200 charge.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> it would be less expensive to get E* free for one year, giving me more leverage with D*





Milominderbinder2 said:


> That is cheaper than the FreeAgent eSATA and cable alone.
> 
> True


I'm already paying D* for 8 sets, I would take ATT up on their offer of E* free for one year before I give D* anymore money.


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

orion said:


> I don't mean this in any offensive way, but do you watch sports?


No offense taken. And no. If I do watch a live (the Oscars) or live-esque (World Series of Poker) event. I record and start late.

My only point is that DLBs (or even an SLB) is not the be all and end all for everyone. In fact, if they add a DLB, I really hope they add the ability to turn it off, so I don't have to double the work my hard drive does for nothing.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

armophob said:


> By this kind of logic, PIP can be achieved by buying a 32" flat screen and hanging it above and to the right of my 50".














armophob said:


> I have 2HR20's and I tried that for a while. But it gets too confusing to keep up with 2 prioritizers and remembering which one has what shows. Now I just use the one in the bedroom for the ability to pause live tv. If they ever get MRV working, that could make this easier.


:up: I definitely agree. I'm doing this now and it' a bit difficult. Ive at least got one recroding CBS and Fox and the other recording NBC and ABC. Where it gets tough is all the other channels. MRV would be a huge help and I would instantly get a 3rd and possibly 4th HR20.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Craig - I am amazed that someone of your intellect would suggest this as a real solution to the DLB crowd. You have demonstrated real brilliance in the past. This idea, however, does not fit that mold. 

Nevermind my objection to paying for another receiver for something I believe should have been included in the one I already paid for...

On my TV, you have to cycle through all the inputs. You cannot toggle between two of them. Since I have something plugged into most of them, this solution would be a nightmare - and no different to the inconvenience of the "record both shows" work around - or any of the other work arounds. 

The whole point of DLB is to quickly and painlessly switch to the other tuner as easily as you change the channel. 

The two receiver solution is not even a work around. It's an insult to paying customers who "upgraded" from their Tivos.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> Just called the best I could get after programming credits and full account credits brought the unit down to 85.00


Did you follow these steps?

Getting a Good Deal on an HR20

- Craig


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

MrKlaatu said:


> No offense taken. And no. If I do watch a live (the Oscars) or live-esque (World Series of Poker) event. I record and start late.
> 
> My only point is that DLBs (or even an SLB) is not the be all and end all for everyone. In fact, if they add a DLB, I really hope they add the ability to turn it off, so I don't have to double the work my hard drive does for nothing.


Sorry to inform you, but both of your tuners are recording right now. Your HR20 is constantly writing 2 buffers. All we want is the ability to view them with ease. So we aren't asking for the HR20 to do any more work.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Craig - I am amazed that someone of your intellect would suggest this as a real solution to the DLB crowd. You have demonstrated real brilliance in the past. This idea, however, does not fit that mold.


Jay, your TV is the key to this working well...

My new 73" Mitsubishi is so easy to set up for this. You just click the two inputs you want to do as split screen (PIP). Click Format to toggle screen sizes. Click between the audio inputs. For me, nothing short of PIP is real D*L*B because it is only live if I can see it! 

I also tried it with the 6 year old Sony 61" HDTV. It's PIP is just as easy.

Next I tried the 32" Sony LCD. It is not PIP but it is so easy to just click off all the inputs but the two you want.

It is fun to have the news up in a little box if I am watching for a story or to have a game on in the background. It is also fun to watch two evening news programs at once and just toggle to the interesting one.

I do not know what capabilities your TV has so this may not work for you.

- Craig


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Jay, your TV is the key to this working well...
> 
> My new 73" Mitsubishi is so easy to set up for this. You just choose the two inputs you want to do as split screen (PIP). Click Format to toggle screen sizes and you just click between the audio inputs.
> 
> ...


Trust me - it would not work well with my TV - at least not to my expectations. (Frankly - I have tried. It was not worth the effort.)

So now i should go out and buy a new TV to make it work? Sure - as long as D* foots the bill for the TV and the second receiver.

While I do not believe DLB will come to the HR20 anytime soon, the only real solution is to design it into the box.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Trust me - it would not work well with my TV - at least not to my expectations. (Frankly - I have tried. It was not worth the effort.)
> 
> So now i should go out and buy a new TV to make it work? Sure - as long as D* foots the bill for the TV and the second receiver.
> 
> While I do not believe DLB will come to the HR20 anytime soon, the only real solution is to design it into the box.


If someone has Sony's or a Mitsubishi like mine, they might also be able to have a full-blown DLB PIP like I have. I am just trying to offer an option that I really like.

Maybe others will as well.

In no way am I trying to tell you to buy another TV. I just want to offer options where possible.

OK?

- Craig


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> Craig - I am amazed that someone of your intellect would suggest this as a real solution to the DLB crowd. You have demonstrated real brilliance in the past. This idea, however, does not fit that mold.
> 
> Nevermind my objection to paying for another receiver for something I believe should have been included in the one I already paid for...
> 
> ...


Add to this that my biggest HDTV doesn't have two 1080i inputs, only the one. With true DLB I don't have the problem of looking at 480p on one of the tuners.

And why should I have to pay extra that is a standard feature, IMO.

By this example, if I buy two yugos, does that give me 8 cylinders? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

Biggest feature is being able to record up to 4 streams at the same time. We replaced our HR10-250 and H20 with a pair of HR20-700's from pretty much the get go. If you already have another receiver in the house, there really isn't any extra charge. 

The trick with sharing the hardware (which is not insignificant) is how to deal with video distribution and remote controlling all the gear. We have some money invested in video matrix switches and RF remote control to deal with this.

Now if they could just add HD MRV ...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I updated the origianl post in the thread so say:

_How well this works depends on the capabillities of your TV. You need 2 HD inputs and ideally a simple to use Picture in Picture (Split Screen)._

- Craig


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Slyster said:


> No way.. the HR20 is fine as it is.
> 
> 1- Why have DLB? It's a *DVR*...... I never understand this one.... just record and watch your crap later!
> 
> ...


Well, that's a very narrow minded view. That is the way YOU use your DVR, but not me. If you watch sports, than DLB is big, since most sports fans like to watch games LIVE.

Double the storage space - As we get more and more HD, there will be less and less space available on your DVR. Some of us record shows for us, a spouse/SO, kids, roommate or whatever. So, your point is valid if it's just one person, but space can fill up quickly if you are recording for a bunch of people.

PIP - Again, sports is the theme here, many of us like the idea of watching two games at once, and me for one, doesn't have PIP on my TV, so having PIP in my DVR would be a nice feature.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

NO They rob me enough already. lol


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

jal said:


> Bring back TIVO!, and get rid of the HR20, then you would have exactly what you want, and at the same price.


The only feature listed by OP that Tivo had was DLB. Otherwise it didn't even come close to features of the HR20.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry, all I still want is CIR, and 15 HR20's won't solve that one!


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Did you follow these steps?
> 
> Getting a Good Deal on an HR20
> 
> - Craig


yes after talking with them for about 20 minutes that is when the credits starting coming.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Did you follow these steps?
> 
> Getting a Good Deal on an HR20
> 
> - Craig


Yes, I did and got a very good deal...but not to do what Craig suggests (which has merit as a work around), but rather to put a new full installation from the ground up on the north end of our house (wife's private setup). I had been waiting for six or seven months to do this and Craig's post motivated me to make the call. I'm VERY glad I did. I'll have a new HR20, Dish, Cabling and install to compliment the existing setup on the south side of the house. (No more making DVD copies of General Hospital and playing "foot network" to her DVD player).

So, while I didn't use Craig's info for the intended purpose, it made me get off my duff and finish what I started months ago. Way to go Craig!....and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Adding PIP DLB...$5 a month on debit Master Card

Watching your team win and Satellite Signal Strengths at the same time...










Priceless!

In The Words of Dilbert: I Have Achieved Nerdvana

- Craig

(From the HD Anticipation Thread. And you thought PIP DLB had no real application!)


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> I love the way you think Craig. In fact, I've suggested getting another unit for the DLB lovers out there before, but never thought off all the other benefits. I don't get the draw for jumping around to lots of games, but missing so much. When I watch a football game, I want to watch every snap, not just the highlights. If you just want the best plays, watch Sports Center. I figured if you were such a fan, why not get 2 DVR's to have 4 tuners and you can watch 4 complete games that are on at the same time. Record all them and you can watch 4 complete games in 6 hours by FFing through commercials and 30 second skipping between snaps.


I have Sunday Ticket and can pretty much watch 4 complete football games in 3 hours with my 2 HR10-250's. I can't see not watching these games "almost" live because you are constantly bombarded with the scores of other games as you are watching one game. This is what I do:

Tuner 1: Set it to the channel that my favorite team is on -- Chiefs
Tuners 2 - 4: Set them to games that are close. If a close one becomes a blowout, I will substitute another one for it.

Then I go and watch a couple of series on each channel using the 30 sec skip for commercials and huddles (Peyton Manning with the no huddles makes this difficult to do for the Colts). It usually takes 5 or 6 minutes to watch the couple of series on each channel and catch up to real time at which time I pause and go to the next buffered channel. This way I get to see my favorite team and 3 of the best games. When the late games come around, I feel like I can almost relax only having to go back and forth among 3 games! I don't see this being that easy with HR20's -- that's why I am hoping for dual live buffers by this time next year when I'll need the HR20 to watch NFL Sunday Ticket.

I know that others may not want to watch games like this, but this is how I like to do it and I want the HR20 to be able to accomodate my viewing habits.

Murray


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> I have Sunday Ticket and can pretty much watch 4 complete football games in 3 hours with my 2 HR10-250's. I can't see not watching these games "almost" live because you are constantly bombarded with the scores of other games as you are watching one game. This is what I do:
> 
> Tuner 1: Set it to the channel that my favorite team is on -- Chiefs
> Tuners 2 - 4: Set them to games that are close. If a close one becomes a blowout, I will substitute another one for it.
> ...


Well I want the HR20 to make my breakfast and take the dog out... 

Just kidding, but first, :welcome_s

Second, I'm honored that my post made you post your first post (that's a mouthful). Anyway, it sounds like the HR20 will not allow you to watch football the way you want. That sucks. But my head hurts just thinking about watching football like that. My wife gets mad when I jump around between 2 games


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

I already pay enough...
No - I would not pay any more...
And the only way that I would like to see this is if somebody pays my $5 a month...

What would be next pay five dollars a month more everytime they make a software update? Directv is not even stingy enough to actually think this would work. Remember even if you get a 100% response from this crowd of television addicts the average Joe would not pay for it... thus it will never fly! And thank God for that...


----------



## cowart (Aug 27, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Playing devil's advocate here (I am fairly happy with the HR20 as is):
> 
> 1- Sports


Sports programs can be recorded and watched later, just like any other program. You don't _need _to watch them live. They won't evaporate.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

cowart said:


> Sports programs can be recorded and watched later, just like any other program. You don't _need _to watch them live. They won't evaporate.


No, but for most people they aren't much worth watching if you've heard the scores of the other games you've recorded. These days, with "tickers" constantly updating other games, it's pretty hard to watch one and not know the outcome of others going on at the same time.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> OK, you may be saying, "Very funny. Anyone can do that. Just buy a second HR20."


I didn't originally follow this thread because I thought the the premise of the title was silly.

But once I did read it, I realized that I've implemented that exact solution. I've even got 750GB FreeAgent Pros on each.

I love my four tuners and 1.5TB of storage


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

ummm still NO


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Well I want the HR20 to make my breakfast and take the dog out...
> 
> Just kidding, but first, :welcome_s
> 
> Second, I'm honored that my post made you post your first post (that's a mouthful). Anyway, it sounds like the HR20 will not allow you to watch football the way you want. That sucks. But my head hurts just thinking about watching football like that. My wife gets mad when I jump around between 2 games


Well, I just got my first HR20 last week, so I figured I should head over here. The way the Chiefs are looking this year, I may even abandon them on my main tuner.  My wife usually finds some excuse to get out of the house on Sundays in the fall.

Thanks for the welcome.

Murray


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> Well, I just got my first HR20 last week, so I figured I should head over here. The way the Chiefs are looking this year, I may even abandon them on my main tuner.  My wife usually finds some excuse to get out of the house on Sundays in the fall.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Murray


How about if the Chiefs need just one more bad weekend and then the can win all the rest of the games?

Craig
(Bears fan)


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Sure why not...it's only money.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> No, but for most people they aren't much worth watching if you've heard the scores of the other games you've recorded. These days, with "tickers" constantly updating other games, it's pretty hard to watch one and not know the outcome of others going on at the same time.


When my 2 teams both play at the same time (like this weekend), I used to put electrical tape across the ticker and pray they didn't do a game break thing and spoil the other game. Now, with my LCD RP tv, I switched to Post it notes because they are low tack to hide the scores. Sucks, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I can't watch a game if I know the score. But for the record, I always watch a game delayed so I can skip commercials.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Right now it takes TiVo 4 months from when they announce tweaks until they say they can deliver.


You got that right. I don't know if it's that they're understaffed or have too much on their plate with their standalones, cable-integrated (which are still MIA), and the D-TiVo, but they are not what I would call lightning fast.

Back to the original question, no.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

No, I would not pay $5 a month for this stuff.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> How about if the Cheifs need just one more bad weekend and then the can win all the rest of the games?
> 
> Craig
> (Bears fan)


I don't even think that Rex can help the Chiefs enough for a win this weekend, so I think you are safe.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> When my 2 teams both play at the same time (like this weekend), I used to put electrical tape across the ticker and pray they didn't do a game break thing and spoil the other game. Now, with my LCD RP tv, I switched to Post it notes because they are low tack to hide the scores. Sucks, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I can't watch a game if I know the score. But for the record, I always watch a game delayed so I can skip commercials.


The problem is that one network puts their scores at the top of the screen and the other one puts it at the bottom -- I think FOX is at the top and CBS is at the bottom. The 30 sec skip comes in handy for those game breaks!  I try to force my eyes away from the scores, but it seems the harder I try the more I am tempted to take a peak.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> I have Sunday Ticket and can pretty much watch 4 complete football games in 3 hours with my 2 HR10-250's. I can't see not watching these games "almost" live because you are constantly bombarded with the scores of other games as you are watching one game. This is what I do:
> 
> Tuner 1: Set it to the channel that my favorite team is on -- Chiefs
> Tuners 2 - 4: Set them to games that are close. If a close one becomes a blowout, I will substitute another one for it.
> ...


YYYYEEEESSSSSS!!!! The ultimate use of the DLB. Man, just reading your post damn near gave me chills.... Multiple DLBs is the best.... (though I have yet to experience it... ) People claim you are just missing plays, so whats the point. The point is you are seeing all the plays that count. You can jump into any game at any point and see every second of every play from that point on. All the while, keeping you main game on, and not wasting a single second worrying about menus and deleting previous viewed games... which really sucks when you have a bunch of people over ( Oh please hold on everyone, while I delete this, so we can switch...)


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello folks. This is my first ever post to the forums,  even though I've been lurking for the quite some time now, in contemplation of the move to DirecTV HD service.

I'm a SD DirecTivo DVR owner, so the lack of DLB in the HR20 has actually been the only thing really holding me back from upgrading.

I became a DirecTV customer for Sunday Ticket alone 5 years ago. I tend to watch the Ticket similarly to MurrayW, and DLB in my DirecTiVo has totally spoiled me for watching football (really all sports now) any other way. Having DLBs has maximized my Ticket investment by being able to consume more than one game at a time.

To me, it's always been impossible to watch recorded sports. It's just not the same. Sports has to be live or "near live" to retain the drama, and to avoid score spoilers. I can see how others who are not big sports fans could easily find DLB totally unimportant, since I too watch all my other programming totally recorded. But not sports. Sports is a different TV animal altogether.

That being said, I'll probably now have to learn to live without DLBs, because I really want more HD channels, and OTA is just not enough anymore. So going to the HR20 (or HR21) is looking to be inevitable.

But I wouldn't want to pay an extra fee just for this one individual feature alone. I want D* to instead recognize DLB for the great feature it is, as one worth including as standard.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

christo76 said:


> YYYYEEEESSSSSS!!!! The ultimate use of the DLB. Man, just reading your post damn near gave me chills.... Multiple DLBs is the best.... (though I have yet to experience it... ) People claim you are just missing plays, so whats the point. The point is you are seeing all the plays that count. You can jump into any game at any point and see every second of every play from that point on. All the while, keeping you main game on, and not wasting a single second worrying about menus and deleting previous viewed games... which really sucks when you have a bunch of people over ( Oh please hold on everyone, while I delete this, so we can switch...)


Actually, I rarely miss a play on any of the 4 games that I am watching on my quad buffers. I do miss all the commercials and huddles though! I've gotten pretty fast at moving between the 30 sec skip and 8 sec rewind buttons. 

It's amazing how short the actual action time there is in a 60 min game that takes 3 hours to broadcast. Considering that DirecTV is able to get an entire game down to 30 minutes for their shortcut games, I should theoretically be able to get through one quarter of each of the 4 games I am watching before the 30 minute buffer runs out on the game that I am the farthest behind on.


----------

